# Ios est il multilingue?



## Vmul (24 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'envisage d'acheter à mon épouse un iPad pour son usage professionnelle (tjr en déplacement) J'aurais la possibilité de lacquérir assez aisément au USA et la conversion $/chfr est sans égal...
Ma question est la suivant comme la langue de Shakespeare n'est pas sa tasse de thé (hum hum  ) est il possible de passer l'iPad en français s'il il n'a pas été acheté dans une région francophone?

Si oui est-ce compliqué ou s'agit-il d'un réglage comme sur un GSM par exemple?

Merci pour vos réponse


----------



## Gwen (24 Juin 2011)

L'OS est totalement multilingue et les iPad sont identiques en tout point quelque soit l'endroit d'achat. Aucune crainte a ce niveau la.


----------



## Vmul (24 Juin 2011)

Et pour le changement de langue c'est juste une option à choisir au démarrage?


----------



## Gwen (24 Juin 2011)

Non, c'est dans les préférences, facilement accessibles.

Néanmoins, je ne suis pas certain, mais il se peut que lors de la première synchronisation, l'iPad utilise la langue de l'ordinateur.


----------

